# Laker Report: Lakers Land Phil, Bender Next



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's my latest Laker Report at Hoopsworld.com

*link*

Bender on his way to LA . . .

Enjoy!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow! with that trade, the Lakers will have the 10th, 17th, 37th and 39th picks in the draft  

The Lakers are gonna have an "All Rookie" team next season and you know how much Phil loves playing rookies :uhoh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Wow! with that trade, the Lakers will have the 10th, 17th, 37th and 39th picks in the draft
> 
> The Lakers are gonna have an "All Rookie" team next season and you know how much Phil loves playing rookies :uhoh:


they are trading away one of there second rounders from this year


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Wow! with that trade, the Lakers will have the 10th, 17th, 37th and 39th picks in the draft
> 
> The Lakers are gonna have an "All Rookie" team next season and you know how much Phil loves playing rookies :uhoh:



this is gonna be a very interesting situation for Phil... even if I wasn't a Laker fan I would be really excited to see how he will coach a situation he's never been through with rookies, and mostly unestablished players finding there way...

my guess... is he is better in this situation than the ready made teams he has had in the past


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man Bender sucks, but getting rid of Slava and George is mixed bag I guess. The No. 17 is intriguing. Shoot, I'd love Jack at No. 10 and a PF at 17.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He seems 100% certain that this is going down, which makes me feel more confident in it. That trade would really help us. :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Anything to get rid of Slava would be great. Then again it'll probably be Brian instead of Slava :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Anything to get rid of Slava would be great. Then again it'll probably be Brian instead of Slava :curse:


I wouldn't bet on that because remeber it was Phil who drafted Cook and it seemed as though Phil really hated Slava in his last 2 seasons here.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

this would be a good trade for la


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I heard about this trade a long time ago just like some of you but I always took it with a grain of salt. But emplay seems certain it's going down. I sure hope it does.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Can someone please refresh my memory about this Jonathan Bender trade? I know we're in desperate need for a center, but for the past 3 years he's missed a considerable amount of games! Why would the Lakers risk on a gamble like this. I just see it as a bad move...honestly.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Can someone please refresh my memory about this Jonathan Bender trade? I know we're in desperate need for a center, but for the past 3 years he's missed a considerable amount of games! Why would the Lakers risk on a gamble like this. I just see it as a bad move...honestly.


When healthy, Bender really is a talented player. I've seen him get 20pt games with Indiana and he looked like he was doing it with relative ease. We're not going to have cap room after this season, so we might as well get something in return for our expirings while we still can. Bender is still only 24 years old and has time to grow. He is a very versatile player: he can jump high, shoot it well and drive to the hoop. The key for him is staying healthy. If he can do that, he is a great backup at the 3/4 for us. When Odom has to miss a game, Bender can step in and do a good job in his place.

Then there's the fact that we would get another first round pick in the trade, who (depending on who Toronto takes at 7 and we take at 10) could be our starting PG (Jarrett Jack). We may not keep both picks, we could use them along with another player to move up high into the lottery.

Finally, there's the fact that we get rid of Medvedenko. It was a huge mistake signing him to that 2yr/$6M deal last summer, so we want him out of here ASAP.

One more thing...Bender is anything but a C. :yes:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Have fun with Bender... I doubt he'll ever do anything except sit on the bench. Then when he gets into the game, he'll have a good first half, then he'll hurt his knee or ankle during halftime warmups.

I like the idea of getting rid of Bender, but I don't want to see Indy lose their 17th pick. 

Take Bender, but please don't take our 17th pick... That would help you guys too much, and it would hurt us since we need a good pick this year.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man Bender sucks, but getting rid of Slava and George is mixed bag I guess. The No. 17 is intriguing. Shoot, I'd love Jack at No. 10 and a PF at 17.


hkf,why in the world would indy do this trade...its not like they are clearing cap space,or not much...Where dosGeorge fit in in indy???Behind Jackson and Artest??

And indy is throwing in the 17th pick????are you buying this????

Bender must really suck,or is george better than i think??


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Ya Odom's height and body are similar to Bender's and Bender+Al Harrington are the only other two similar guys that remind me of Odom in the league. 

As for the picks? I'm starting to think there's a possibility of Gerald Green in L.A....


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Seems like Indiana really hates Bender & really like George or Slava to be giving up the 17th pick with this trade


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

I want this trade to happen, but why would Indiana trade the 17th pick?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Loose Cannons apparently was just talking about this trade, saying that they had gotten information from 2 sources saying it would go down. They had to have read Eric's article.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Indy does this trade because they have a boatload of guaranteed money on the cap once Tinsley's contract extension is on the books. They get cap relief _this year_ by trading Bender for expiring contracts (George, Slava), it saves them $14M combined in 06 and 07. And they trade the 17th pick because they'd rather not have yet _another_ guaranteed contract on the books. 

So it's purely financially motivated. Plus, Bender sucks, what do they have to lose?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EHL said:


> Indy does this trade because they have a boatload of guaranteed money on the cap once Tinsley's contract extension is on the books. They get cap relief _this year_ by trading Bender for expiring contracts (George, Slava), it saves them $14M combined in 06 and 07. And they trade the 17th pick because they'd rather not have yet _another_ guaranteed contract on the books.
> 
> So it's purely financially motivated. Plus, Bender sucks, what do they have to lose?


Plus, with Reggie gone, they need another SG/SF in their second string. George will be a solid backup behind Artest for them next season.

PG: Jamaal Tinsley...Anthony Johnson...Eddie Gill
SG: Stephen Jackson...Fred Jones
SF: Ron Artest...Devean George
PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Austin Croshere...Slava Medvedenko
C: Jeff Foster...Scot Pollard...David Harrison

Look for them to try to deal Pollard and Croshere in a package deal.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> Indy does this trade because they have a boatload of guaranteed money on the cap once Tinsley's contract extension is on the books. They get cap relief _this year_ by trading Bender for expiring contracts (George, Slava), it saves them $14M combined in 06 and 07. And they trade the 17th pick because they'd rather not have yet _another_ guaranteed contract on the books.
> So it's purely financially motivated. Plus, Bender sucks, what do they have to lose?


Not sure where you are getting a savings of 14 million combined over the 2 years,and you arent even including the contract of the 17th pick...

Bender makes 14.9 million over the next 2 years..7.1 and 7.8
George and Slava make 8 million for the upcoming season,then the contract is up.

So,Indys payroll goes up 900k for year one,and then they cleared cap space of 7.8 by trading bender away for the second year.They dont save 14 million over 2 years.They save 6.9 million over 2 years,but it is not equally distributed..

Thi trade has no legs.If they want a salary dump,just call Zeke..he would take Bender and the 17 and more jink for penny


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

truth said:


> Not sure where you are getting a savings of 14 million combined over the 2 years,and you arent even including the contract of the 17th pick...
> 
> Bender makes 14.9 million over the next 2 years..7.1 and 7.8
> George and Slava make 8 million for the upcoming season,then the contract is up.
> ...


Your hating has grown pathetic. Clearly this trade does have "legs". You know, no one would care if you didn't post in here again...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Your hating has grown pathetic. Clearly this trade does have "legs". You know, no one would care if you didn't post in here again...


let me get this straight.. by me saying that a saving of 6.9 million over 2 years(not 14),and giving up the #17 for george and slava is not realistic in my opinion,that makes me a hater???

When the number #19 pick is available from memphis for 3 million.I would think that some teams would take a 3.9 million dollar gamble on Bender plus the #17....

if you have a problem with that,go cry to the mods and show them exactly what i posted.if they think this is out of line in any way,or HATING as you claim,i will leave the laker board.If they dont feel that way then you leave the laker board..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Blah blah blah, you say the trade has no legs, then you come up with some made up speculation.

Anyways, the past 13 players taken with the 17th pick...

2004: Josh Smith
2003: Zarko Cabarkapa
2002: Juan Dixon
2001: Michael Bradley
2000: Desmond Mason
1999: Cal Bowdler
1998: Radoslav Nesterovic
1997: Johnny Taylor
1996: Jermaine O'Neal
1995: Bob Sura
1994: Aaron McKie
1993: Greg Graham
1992: Doug Christie

So other than 4 of those guys, the pick has a good history.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

es muy intersante


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Blah blah blah, you say the trade has no legs, then you come up with some made up speculation.


its called an opinion,and in case you havent noticed this is an open forum.i dont attack you and label you in anyway,so do so in kind...

I stated there is NOT a 14 million dollar saving,and feel that bender plus the #17 is worth more than a 6.9 million dollar saving over 2 years when the 19 pick goes for 3 million...

You dont have to agree.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

truth said:


> Thi trade has no legs.If they want a salary dump,just call Zeke..he would take Bender and the 17 and more jink for penny



Multiple sources have suggested that this senerio will probably go down. One source even claims that Bender underwent physicals on behalf of the Lakers (not directly w/ the team, that's against the CBA) when he was in LA a couple months ago. Another close to the Pacers orgainization now claims that Indy has ceased paying for Bender's rehab because they " expect Bender to be moved in a deal involving the Draft". Now, a usually reliable insider is EXTREAMLY confident that this trade will go down. 

It has legs, but you don't have to agree


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

One more thing. If Bender can contribute, it's a bonus. Mitch is more concerned with the 17th pick.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

truth said:


> Not sure where you are getting a savings of 14 million combined over the 2 years,and you arent even including the contract of the 17th pick...
> 
> Bender makes 14.9 million over the next 2 years..7.1 and 7.8
> George and Slava make 8 million for the upcoming season,then the contract is up.
> ...


I worded it wrong. I meant the Pacers save $14M total, through the life of the trade, not just in 2006 and 2007. And I'm right; by not taking on a guaranteed contract with their 17th pick this year and by trading Bender for expiring contracts, Pacers save $14M. 



> Thi trade has no legs.If they want a salary dump,just call Zeke..he would take Bender and the 17 and more jink for penny


The trade has plenty of legs. No one is going to give the Pacers a better deal for Bender; dude is almost completely worthless, who else are you going to get for him, Amare Stoudemire? No, expiring contracts is the best you can hope for for Bender. The Lakers throw in a couple decent role players for the 17th pick. Advantage to the Lakers, but hardly a lopsided trade.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

If you ask me the 17th pick is the one meant for our PG need. We'll either land Jarett Jack or Roko-Leni Ukic. They'll back up Butler or Kobe if the rumor that Butler is staying to be a guard, possibly even PG is true. At the 10 spot depending on how things play out we'll just take the highest rated player that isn't a SF(obviously if Felton is there this changes and we could be looking at Sean May or Johan Petro at 17).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jaj said:


> If you ask me the 17th pick is the one meant for our PG need. We'll either land Jarett Jack or Roko-Leni Ukic. They'll back up Butler or Kobe if the rumor that Butler is staying to be a guard, possibly even PG is true. At the 10 spot depending on how things play out we'll just take the highest rated player that isn't a SF(obviously if Felton is there this changes and we could be looking at Sean May or Johan Petro at 17).


Don't we already have Roko Leni-Ukic? His name is Sasha Vujacic.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Brilliant... :angel: 

Ukic is a far better prospect than Sasha was. He's way more developed, is a better shooter, better ballhandler, better decision maker, and is ready to contribute. Sasha has two inches on him that's the only thing I can possibly think of that Sasha has over Rono.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

****! UKIC! The Lakers need Jarret Jack! He's the second coming of Chauncey Billups! damn it!...but anyways let's not get to excited yet because we all know what happened with Carlos Boozer. So for now let's keep a shhhhhhhhhh on this rumor so the Pacers fans wont get so appalled and right threat letters to the owner. 

Anyways with people saying Bender is crap and that he hasnt played much in the last 2 seasons..well I also have 2 names for u who didnt do crap either for the Lakers the past 2 seasons. Devean George and Slava Medvendenko, sure Devean gave us a few points when Malone and Payton was in town...but do u think ..hmm how would Phil put it...do u think he earned his lunch money? HELL NO!....who cares if we get Bender, he can go on the IR for all I care...him and Brian Grant are gonna be huge trait bait come summer. In the meantime we get a high draft pick in the 17th...and we can get JARRET JACK! what happened to everyone loving him but people thinking he was too high to be picked at 10!...well now we have the 17th!....and who knows we might get GERALD GREEN!....

oh man im loving this news...but lets...shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh until it happens. :angel:

Please don't use masked cursing- Anima


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> So for now let's keep a shhhhhhhhhh on this rumor so the Pacers fans wont get so appalled and right threat letters to the owner.


Most Pacers fans like this deal. Let's go through the positives in this deal for the Pacers:

*More cap space

*15 players who can suit up for a game next year, rather than 14.

*Slava and George should make nice 3rd stringers

Negatives:

*Lose first round pick who would be a 3rd stringer, but instead we get 2 players who will be 3rd string, and another 2nd rounder. We're a pretty young team now with Reggie retiring. Without Dale Davis; Croshere, AJ, and Pollard are tied as being our players who have been in the league the longest with 7 years. We won't really need a first rounder for a few years.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yup.

By the way, here's the latest word from LG/Lionel/Eric Pincus/etc.: Deal is locked in, most likely on draft day but could happen right before or right after draft day. Draft day = June 28th. We'll know for sure in about two weeks.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

EHL said:


> ^ Yup.
> 
> By the way, here's the latest word from LG/Lionel/Eric Pincus/etc.: Deal is locked in, most likely on draft day but could happen right before or right after draft day. Draft day = June 28th. We'll know for sure in about two weeks.


How could it happen _after_ draft day? Wouldn't that kill any attempt at using the 17th pick to move up?


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

It'll happen before the draft if he have any intention of trading up.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a good deal for Lakers because it injects more excitement and builds on the momentum of the PJax rehiring.

Not sure which second rounder you guys are giving up but Salim Stoudamire in the second round seems like a PJax pick. Sharp shooting small guard able to bring the ball up but the SG and SF will initiate the offense.

PG Hodge(#17), Stoudamire(2nd)
SG Kobe. CB4
SF Odom, Bender
PF May(#10), Grant, Cook
C Kwame Brown (S&T for Chucky Atkins), Mihm

Is this a championship roster? No, but it is a playoff roster and next year you can use Grant and Bender/CB4 to bring in some help.

Is Odom firmly in the plans or is there a chance he could be used to bring Paul Pierce back to Cali. Think Boston would bite on an Odom/Grant/filler for Pierce/LaFrentz/filler? I think Kobe and Pierce would be ideal together.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Ukic is better than Jack. Jack is the second coming of the 03-04 Gary Payton. Chauncey Billups always could shoot from deep range something that Jack has not shown he can do. Jack is the type of player who is only effective with the ball in his hands. He doesn't move without it making him not a good fit for the triangle

Ukic is longer and a better defender. His jumpshot is better and like most Europeans he moves well without the ball. He can handle and has a flair for the dramatic. He is the best point guard in this draft(other than Raymond Felton) when comes to making decisions in transition. I've said this before and I'll say it again I rank Ukic right up there with Paul, Williams, and Felton as a first tier point guard.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

The Salim Stoudamire suggestion is good but a less one-dimensional player like Ewing would be even better. We have to see what Sasha can do.

If Butler playing the so called 1 is true(or maybe it's Kobe playing the 1), then Ukic would be great because he'd be ready by the time Caron's contract is up. As for getting a big man, I'd say make a play for an older PF such as P.J. Brown. Seriously just don't overspend. Take the somewhat conservative route and get a decent rebounding, good defending PF that's not too young. At the 10 draft the BPA. Obviously if this is a guard then the Lakers will get a big man like Petro at 17. If it's a guy like Diogu then the Lakers can take Ukic as I said. In a year or two the big guy is ready and can take over at PF. No point in overspending really. Worst comes to worst the Lakers have MEGA AMMO next off-season with Bender and Grant's expiring contracts.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

"hkf,why in the world would indy do this trade...its not like they are clearing cap space,or not much...Where dosGeorge fit in in indy???Behind Jackson and Artest??"

George and Medvedenko are in the last year of their deals while Bender has 2 years left.

Also Laker fans, this adds to the idea that the Lakers will spend big free agent money in 2007. Bender's $7.8 M would fall off the books the same time as Brian Grant's $ 15.5 M (also Chris Mihm's $ 4.2 M).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jack is closer to the 91-94 payton then anything else. Excellent defender except w/ out the mental problems. I highly doubt Ukic is better then him and would be majorly pissed if we draft some another worthless small foward w/ any of our picks.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

HKF said:


> Man Bender sucks, but getting rid of Slava and George is mixed bag I guess. The No. 17 is intriguing. Shoot, I'd love Jack at No. 10 and a PF at 17.


agreed, im not sure why everyone is getting worked up about JB. I mean it would be a nice addition to have him, and with the 17 pick we could get jack unless the raptors take him, or a shooting guard to back up kobe, like ellis or miles. George leaving would be good for the lakers seeing as how he hasn;t done much for us. Trading slava isn't very smart if you look at his 2004-2005 statistics he did pretty well coming off the bench. 2nd round is a flop, good idea to trade it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> "hkf,why in the world would indy do this trade...its not like they are clearing cap space,or not much...Where dosGeorge fit in in indy???Behind Jackson and Artest??"
> 
> George and Medvedenko are in the last year of their deals while Bender has 2 years left.
> 
> Also Laker fans, this adds to the idea that the Lakers will spend big free agent money in 2007. Bender's $7.8 M would fall off the books the same time as Brian Grant's $ 15.5 M (also Chris Mihm's $ 4.2 M).


I just read where Bender has a degenerative knee condition.If thats true,the lakers would be far better off trying to buy the 19th pick from Memphis for 3 million bucks..Why take on the additional second year of bender??


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

truth said:


> I just read where Bender has a degenerative knee condition.If thats true,the lakers would be far better off trying to buy the 19th pick from Memphis for 3 million bucks..Why take on the additional second year of bender??


Bender's contract ends at the same time Grant's does, so the combination of both of their contracts at the deadline in 2007 can be extremely valuable. If Bender can contribute, great, but if he doesn't it shouldn't it's not like George and Medved would've done anything spectacular either.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

22ryno said:


> Ukic is better than Jack. Jack is the second coming of the 03-04 Gary Payton. Chauncey Billups always could shoot from deep range something that Jack has not shown he can do. Jack is the type of player who is only effective with the ball in his hands. He doesn't move without it making him not a good fit for the triangle
> 
> Ukic is longer and a better defender. His jumpshot is better and like most Europeans he moves well without the ball. He can handle and has a flair for the dramatic. He is the best point guard in this draft(other than Raymond Felton) when comes to making decisions in transition. I've said this before and I'll say it again I rank Ukic right up there with Paul, Williams, and Felton as a first tier point guard.



U seem very confident in Ukic's abilities. Kinda reminds me of everybody's enthusiasm about Sasha last year. anyway, I've heard great things about him, and have seen a few highlight tapes, but how many times have actually seen him play. Just out of curiosity, not trying to call you out or anything.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

well why not trade with both Indiana and Memphis? First deal would be Devean, Slava or Cook, and 2nd rd for Bender and 17th. Memphis would include either Slava or Chucky who both make around 3 million. 

Lakers end up with the

10, 17th, 19th picks....sounds good to me. :cheers: 



truth said:


> I just read where Bender has a degenerative knee condition.If thats true,the lakers would be far better off trying to buy the 19th pick from Memphis for 3 million bucks..Why take on the additional second year of bender??


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

1540 The Ticket's Dave Smith is really high on Ukic. He claims scouts are saying he is playing his way into the lottery. I think if we draft Ukic we should include Sasha in one of our proposed trade packages because it will be a waste to have Ukic and Vujacic battling for the same minutes.

I would think any trade with Memphis would have to involve us taking on Jason Wiiliams. If there was ever a player who doesn't fit the Phil Jackson mold, it would be Jason.

I love all of the off-season speculation..hell, I live for it....but man I can not wait until we make a draft pick, trade, or free agent acquisition.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

U reach said:


> U seem very confident in Ukic's abilities. Kinda reminds me of everybody's enthusiasm about Sasha last year. anyway, I've heard great things about him, and have seen a few highlight tapes, but how many times have actually seen him play. Just out of curiosity, not trying to call you out or anything.


Well after watching him in the Nike Hoops Summit and how well he guarded Sebastian Telfair(who is one of my two or three favorite players) I did some research on him to see who and how he is. I followed his season and progress online. And a buddy of mine has a friend who works over there and he sent me a few tapes so I could analyze his game more. Not highlight tapes but 4 or 5 full games. That's how I concluded that he is good.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

22ryno said:


> Well after watching him in the Nike Hoops Summit and how well he guarded Sebastian Telfair(who is one of my two or three favorite players) I did some research on him to see who and how he is. I followed his season and progress online. And a buddy of mine has a friend who works over there and he sent me a few tapes so I could analyze his game more. Not highlight tapes but 4 or 5 full games. That's how I concluded that he is good.


nba scouts said darko was gonna be good too :biggrin: -he could still blossom into somthin great but u get my pt


----------

